# WANTED baby cotton top tamarin monkey can pay upto 1,500



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

hello, i am looking for a tamarin cotton top monkey, i am looking for a baby only. I can pay upto 1,500 for one. please inbox me if you have one for sale :0). many thanks


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

....not a strong move


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Is this to go with the baby female Squirrel Monkey you are getting? :whistling2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Is this to go with the baby female Squirrel Monkey you are getting? :whistling2:


Lol HYBRID TIME!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

liam.b said:


> Lol HYBRID TIME!


or bull sh*t time! :whistling2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> or bull sh*t time! :whistling2:


mhmm people just don't learn....


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Here we go again!....................

Acres of land and pockets full of money.

Did we ever see any photographs of the other monkey(s) and the enclosure?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Stephen P said:


> Here we go again!....................
> 
> Acres of land and pockets full of money.
> 
> Did we ever see any photographs of the other monkey(s) and the enclosure?


Nope, we're still waiting for those photos to materialise. Something tells me we'll have a very long wait.....


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nope, we're still waiting for those photos to materialise. Something tells me we'll have a very long wait.....


Nope just until they learn how to google images


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

YOU AGAIN!

Hello there, how's the squirrel monkey doing?..... :whistling2:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i smell a troll :thumb:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Dont know if you are aware but Cotton Tops are appendix 1.
They are pretty scarce at the moment as well.

The chances of a baby is very slim.
Better trying to source a young pair,
young as in marmies about 2yrs.
Tamms around 2.5 to 3yrs.

Most descent breeders let them carry at least twice.
Marms are 5-6 mnths
Tams are yearly.
This way they learn how to be parents themselves.
Although with Cotton Tops it still usually takes a couple of times before the light comes on..

We have siblings with our pair here at home and the pair at the zoo.
And they have only the 2.
We leave them in the troop untill moving is nessesary.
When they tell us like disruption in the troop etc.

If you sourced a young unrellated pair they would steady to you really quick.
Stomache love..lol

Its maybe not a help but if this hobby is done properly it can be very rewarding.
But it comes with heartache as well.
And if you start the hobby wrong then the heartache can be even more.
Although self inflicted.

Getting like i suggested above would be better rewarding to you as a keeper.
And more than rewarding to the welfare of the animals.

Maybe not any use to what your after .
But maybe worth thinking about.

And folks maybe we need a different approach to this op as they will achieve what they are after.
Plenty out there that breed to sell.
So maybe we could help the op go about this the correct way.
Our it could be another read in a newspaper about neglect.
Just a thought.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Dont know if you are aware but Cotton Tops are appendix 1.
> They are pretty scarce at the moment as well.
> 
> The chances of a baby is very slim.
> ...


Save your fingers Peter, our friend here must be after pulling our other leg....


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I found it interesting :no1:

I would love Cotton Top Tams, not for a long while but maybe one day, maybe! 

When they have young do they usually keep one sex in the troop and not the other? How does it work? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

em_40 said:


> Well I found it interesting :no1:
> 
> I would love Cotton Top Tams, not for a long while but maybe one day, maybe!
> 
> When they have young do they usually keep one sex in the troop and not the other? How does it work? (If you don't mind me asking)


Both sexes are allowed to remain in the family troop, but it is often the females that eventually leave of their own will to start troops of their own.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Both sexes are allowed to remain in the family troop, but it is often the females that eventually leave of their own will to start troops of their own.



Colin in a troop situation its when they are male heavy that disruption occurs.
Males tend to cause bother get kicked out.

Even in the wild its outsted males that draw females from other troops to partner them.

So you dont want a male heavy troop.

It can be ok for a while.
Then when mum cant keep harmony.
She tells all in troop the ousted nit welcome anymore.

To the extent that they would kill it.

Seen it loads.
Even like our red bellied.
They ousted dad.
8 against 1 wasnt nice to see.

You just gotta get them out and theres no turning back.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

so if both young were male would you move them on after they had carried twice or keep them in as long as possible before the disruption causes them to be ousted?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

em_40 said:


> so if both young were male would you move them on after they had carried twice or keep them in as long as possible before the disruption causes them to be ousted?


Like said earlier most of us go with six and eight.
Unless they show signs first.
But we will go over if troop happy and mums good at job.
The signs are quite apparant Emm with experiance.
Usually starts over food.
And the males can want to be dominant.
Hope this makes sence.
The longer with them the more they learn.
As long as harmony in troop is stable.
But its why allot hang on to females and sell males.

Although tops are probably the most tollerant of species.


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

uh oh, not this again:whistling2::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> uh oh, not this again:whistling2::bash::bash::bash::bash:


Like earlier post.
Maybe a diff aproach is needed.
They will get what they want from someone needing to make money.

But if we can try to advise then maybe less would suffer.
Especially the monkeys....

As all can see theres still a chance..


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Like earlier post.
> Maybe a diff aproach is needed.
> They will get what they want from someone needing to make money.
> 
> ...


the OP didn't listen to a single ruddy word anyone said last time what makes this time any different? i hope for the monkeys sake they listen this time but im not holding out much hope myself to be honest...


OP you getting two this time?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> the OP didn't listen to a single ruddy word anyone said last time what makes this time any different? i hope for the monkeys sake they listen this time but im not holding out much hope myself to be honest...
> 
> 
> OP you getting two this time?


Dont think anything is diff this time.
Sometimes when you get advice from wrong sources
its hard to except its wrong.
Who to believe.

But for the sake of there being a slight chance then for the sake of the animals
its worth a shot.

All can make mistakes when they only know what they know.


Lets do a survey to all who keep.
Hands up who has sold after weaned and never carried.

But those who want to do correct will listen and change.

Others carry on regardless as its how they were tought.


Get themselves a couple of grand a year.


How many ads on here for hybrids and juveniles of six month...

But as members and so called experts we are selective with whom we critisise..

We can only try.

Reason why not many serious keepers get involved with forums.

Rfuk needs to try its best to educate.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

Chris is reserving me one thank you so no its not bullshit!


----------



## sonofjohnrambo (Jan 9, 2012)

hi im new to the forum by the look's of this thread it look's like you guy's have been waiting for some pic's for a long time.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

It is very strange that someone who has to ask how often to change dirty kitchen towel for baby beardies,then is bright enough to look after primates.I fear people like this if go ahead with purchase will then be on forum asking,how much do i feed tamarin,how often should i clean the cage etc.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree with u peter,i am going to get 2 minimum.guess its like a human being put in a enclosure on its own and not letting it comunicate with any humans,its cruel.they need their own kind to play with and interact with.chris is reserving me a squirrel monkey then i shall ask him to reserve me another,i was offered 2 geoffroys cheap as the guy has just moved house and he knows i have an avery big enough,but why settle for something you are not keen on?.i have a marmoset monkey also reserved although i am unhappy with how old she will be when i get her!. u cant keep marmies and squirrels together i was told,its either 2 marmies,2 cotton tops or 2 squirells.hmmmm


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

sonofjohnrambo said:


> hi im new to the forum by the look's of this thread it look's like you guy's have been waiting for some pic's for a long time.


A long time,how is that working out when the monkey i have reserved is 4 wks old today,they are waiting a long time as i am NOT taking a monkey at that age,its cruel so tuff they can keep waiting!


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> it is very strange that someone who has to ask how often to change dirty kitchen towel for baby beardies,then is bright enough to look after primates.i fear people like this if go ahead with purchase will then be on forum asking,how much do i feed tamarin,how often should i clean the cage etc.



yawns...how long ago was that post??i went from not knowing a thing to breeding them so i guess we have to learn from somewhere,no doubt u got kids?did they come with an instruction book?no!are u doing a gd job at raising them?im guessing yes!there u go!.we all have to learn somewhere!


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> I agree with u peter,i am going to get 2 minimum.guess its like a human being put in a enclosure on its own and not letting it comunicate with any humans,its cruel.they need their own kind to play with and interact with.chris is reserving me a squirrel monkey then i shall ask him to reserve me another,i was offered 2 geoffroys cheap as the guy has just moved house and he knows i have an avery big enough,but why settle for something you are not keen on?.i have a marmoset monkey also reserved although i am unhappy with how old she will be when i get her!. u cant keep marmies and squirrels together i was told,its either 2 marmies,2 cotton tops or 2 squirells.hmmmm


yay a breakthrough, glad you realised your mistake, your monkeys will be alot happier now:2thumb:


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> It is very strange that someone who has to ask how often to change dirty kitchen towel for baby beardies,then is bright enough to look after primates.I fear people like this if go ahead with purchase will then be on forum asking,how much do i feed tamarin,how often should i clean the cage etc.
> 
> WHAT JUST LIKE U WOULD HAVE ASKED UR MIDWIFE QUESTIONS,GD JOB SHE DIDNT FEAR U HAVING KIDS INIT,ITS A JOKE!.EVERYONE HAS TO LEARN SOMEWHERE,WE WASNT BORN WITH THE KNOWLEDGE WE HAVE TODAY,ITS BEEN TAUGHT TO US SO INSTEAD OF RANTING ON A POST THATS LIKE 2 YRS OLD WHY NOT HELP OTHERS WITH UR KNOWLEDGE OF MONKEYS!.HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

sn8ks4life said:


> yay a breakthrough, glad you realised your mistake, your monkeys will be alot happier now:2thumb:



I realised my mistake when peter inboxed me and explained things to me,its a shame others cant do thdd same instead of ranting!.thank goodness the other forum isnt like this!.but yes i plan on getting a few


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> I realised my mistake when peter inboxed me and explained things to me,its a shame others cant do thdd same instead of ranting!.thank goodness the other forum isnt like this!.but yes i plan on getting a few


Yes you do seem to be wanting whats best.
But they are better going together as in a pair.
Not one then source another as it may not happen.

With regard to the other forum in question Sam you wont get any bother as its not what id say a good forum.

Look at it in detail as theres more for sale than any topics getting discussed.

Full of people who just use to sell.

Half of these come from reliable sources and a good mark up is put on an sold.

Full of those who want to make money..

As i keep saying its a very rewarding hobby if done in the correct manner.

All on here may come across as not wanting to help but its just the way it comes across...

Just be very carefull that you dont get ripped off as theres lots out there that dont give a damn about you or your purchase.

They just want a good pocket full of your cash....

Start correctly and enloy or it may be another case of looking for help when its too late..

BE CAREFULL..


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks peter.it just makes u not want to ask any questions on here which to me is crazy.i most definatly wouldnt ask any questions regarding them,it aint worth the hassle u get.i would rather ring a vet.i have saved ur number,will give u a ring when i get the monkeys.thanks for ur advice and sharing ur knowledge with me x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> Thanks peter.it just makes u not want to ask any questions on here which to me is crazy.i most definatly wouldnt ask any questions regarding them,it aint worth the hassle u get.i would rather ring a vet.i have saved ur number,will give u a ring when i get the monkeys.thanks for ur advice and sharing ur knowledge with me x


We are being like this with you because of your pathetic attitude on your last "I want a Squirrel Monkey" thread! Act like an ass, get treated like an ass!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> We are being like this with you because of your pathetic attitude on your last "I want a Squirrel Monkey" thread! Act like an ass, get treated like an ass!


Like i was saying earlier Colin.

Situations are sometimes created with wrong information.
There are many out there that differ with what they do.
Especially with new world monkeys.

The selling of babies that are just weaned--selling single as pets--selling with a diet sheet --keeping in parrot cages.

Someone wanting to get into it.
With wrong advice.
Then being told different.

When it happens in can go easy to get them to listen or 
become a fight..

If we could find a way to get the message over without chasing them away
it would be good..

When they go away they will get what they are after..
And only have one place to turn.
The seller with bad advice..

Theres sites all over that all say diff
usually because they breed there monkeys as a buisiness.
Not as a hobby for the love of the species..


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

Your right peter,i got told y a breeder when i first looked into it that i had to buy a 6 wk old baby and i had to put it in a budgie cage til 6 months then a parrot cage,i KNEW this info was bad and cruel hence why i am here to learn how to give them the best i can not be insulted,thats just damn rite rude.will ring u when i get them peter for tips and advice.thank u for being patient x


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok,so i rang a breeder for help and tips,his tips was buy at 6 to 8 wks old,put it in a budgie cage til 6 months then buy a parrot cage,never buy 2 from the same breeder,its interbreeding so im not going to say i want to buy two monkeys,i would wait for 2 people to reply then tell each of them i would like to go through with the sale.i rang ANOTHER breeder who has had the welfare inspection,he wanted 2 fone numbers and an address,sounded professional until he told me to feed it cookies and kebab meat not that i eat that junk anyway,so two breeders tell me the same things,i rang a THIRD breeder,was told to buy between 5 and 8 wks old and again put it in a budgie cage blah blah blah blah yet that mad thing is is they ALL had kids and the mokeys went to bed with them.they convinced me this was normal behaviour,bare in mind if u can i was wanting to learn about them this was what i got told by every breeder i rang,so i decided to put an ad on here and here we go...so ur WRONG zoo man but thanks anywaylol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> Thanks peter.it just makes u not want to ask any questions on here which to me is crazy.i most definatly wouldnt ask any questions regarding them,it aint worth the hassle u get.i would rather ring a vet.i have saved ur number,will give u a ring when i get the monkeys.thanks for ur advice and sharing ur knowledge with me x



Peter is an excellent person to know if you want to keep primates and certainly you are lucky to have 'bumped into him'. Also, your future charges are also very lucky too as now they'll have an owner who is getting advice from people with a genuine passion for the needs of the animals and not from people who just want you to sign the cheque.

However, I do feel you are being overly harsh and unfair to the majority of others on this forum. The very first post I made on your original spider monkey thread was this:




bothrops said:


> Hopefully you already have squirrels and are looking for fresh blood.
> 
> If not you have unfortunately not researched the husbandry of these animals anywhere near enough as you have asked for *a* squirrel monkey. These animals are highly socially and MUST be kept in large groups. Anything else is simply animal cruelty. Your £4000 could be put to excellent use building a large outdoor enclosure with a spacious, heated indoor area. You can then start saving for an unrelated pair of squirrels and whilst you're saving, you can continue you research into their care.
> 
> ...




Yes, there were some posts that could be seen as a little harsh, but you are now well aware of the reasons for this and, now you have been given proper advice, should be able to see that everyone posting only had the primates welfare in mind.

Surely you'll be able to see why the posts came across as they did and realise that now you are getting proper advice, being an active member on here that is also a primate keeper, would make you a very useful and welcome member of the forum that could make a very valuable contribution.

Why not join us, reply to other threads such as your original one with posts that you would have liked to have seen and help spread the word regarding the correct care of primates.

Surely following your experience, you would want to do everything in your power to stop others having the same issues?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> Ok,so i rang a breeder for help and tips,his tips was buy at 6 to 8 wks old,put it in a budgie cage til 6 months then buy a parrot cage,never buy 2 from the same breeder,its interbreeding so im not going to say i want to buy two monkeys,i would wait for 2 people to reply then tell each of them i would like to go through with the sale.i rang ANOTHER breeder who has had the welfare inspection,he wanted 2 fone numbers and an address,sounded professional until he told me to feed it cookies and kebab meat not that i eat that junk anyway,so two breeders tell me the same things,i rang a THIRD breeder,was told to buy between 5 and 8 wks old and again put it in a budgie cage blah blah blah blah yet that mad thing is is they ALL had kids and the mokeys went to bed with them.they convinced me this was normal behaviour,bare in mind if u can i was wanting to learn about them this was what i got told by every breeder i rang,so i decided to put an ad on here and here we go...*so ur WRONG zoo man but thanks anywaylol*


I will be glad to be proved wrong then. I have plenty of time for people who go about things the right way, infact I have been PM'ing a member on here for days about their wanting to start keeping Marmosets, giving advice, etc, but I have little time for people who spit their dummy out when they don't get what they want, & who make childish comments when they don't hear what they want to hear. 

As has been said, Peter is at the top of his field of expertise, & you are extremely lucky that he is a patient person & can be of great use to you.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> We are being like this with you because of your pathetic attitude on your last "I want a Squirrel Monkey" thread! Act like an ass, get treated like an ass!


Gods, is this person *still* banging on?

@Iloveetc: You clearly couldn't be trusted with a hamster, let alone a monkey; give it up!


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Gods, is this person *still* banging on?
> 
> @Iloveetc: You clearly couldn't be trusted with a hamster, let alone a monkey; give it up!


I looked throughout the thread twice looking for Iloveetc's post until i realized the "etc" stood for et cetera :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I love....
It's all well and good slating people on here for being rude and abusive, and I'm sure as hell glad you've seen sense but to be fair, you were just as rude and in fact at times, abusive and childish!
You left some quite nasty posts and gave no indication that you were listening or even bothered about what you were being told.
All you seemed to be bothered about was quoting measurements and bank account figures.
It's good that you have seen sense and I do hope that you can turn this around and become a valid member of the forum buy if you continue to blame everyone else on here and end posts with ridiculous remarks about zoo man etc youll simply continue to infuriates of he people on here.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

First of all with regard to me being a patiant man.
Not the case ive probsbly more infringments because of being striaght talking.

Sam getting one animal then waiting for another unrelated isnt good.
Source an unrelated pair so as to start together.
We have another species coming from two collegues.
Male could have been here already but other troop has pregnant female.
We will wait untill babies born and weaned then pair together.

Wouldnt house single even just for a few months.
Plus they wouldnt allow it as we all know its bad practice.

Theres lots on here.
Buy two males etc as theyl be fine.
Maturity hits then they contact and say .
You were correct.
They arent getting along.
Some just cant be patiant and listen.
All need to learn the hard way for some reason.

Then you get you think you know it all.
I dont.
But i do know how to care for new world monkeys.
Through years of experiance and mistakes
and from other keepers.

With regard to being at the end of the phone.
Allot got my number
first babies and being worried etc.

Then you get situations like this.
If forums are about help and advice.
We must try and be patiant.

Like i said bad answers like here we go again.
Only chases away.
To still get what they want.
To be looked after with info from money grabbers
not interested in where there monkeys go.
I remember once when two argenttata argenttata babies were born dead.
I was gutted.
Got comment-christ thats £3500 down the drain.
Dont have anything to do with them now.

Monkeys are not money.
They are inteligant animals.
With feelings(more inteligant than me-theyd spell betr)

So we have a forum full of sellers giving bad advice to line there pocket.
And us.
Get abuse from allot.

Which path would you take.
Who to trust and believe.

And all from so called experts in the field.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

And yet again, Peter shows us all how it should be done!

Can we all take a leaf out of his book?


There has been enough shouting and 'she said/he said' and insults in this thread and the last to last a life time.

Let's just stop. Think about the monkeys and be only constructive in our advice. If both sides where squeaky clean, there wouldn't be any problems. The OP initially got defensive due to members immediately leaping on her thread with 'pre-emptive cynicism', a different approach my have led to a different outcome. Who knows?


Anyway - lets all just think a little before we hit that reply button yes? 




PETERAROBERTSON said:


> First of all with regard to me being a patiant man.
> Not the case ive probsbly more infringments because of being striaght talking.
> 
> Sam getting one animal then waiting for another unrelated isnt good.
> ...


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Peter is an excellent person to know if you want to keep primates and certainly you are lucky to have 'bumped into him'. Also, your future charges are also very lucky too as now they'll have an owner who is getting advice from people with a genuine passion for the needs of the animals and not from people who just want you to sign the cheque.
> 
> However, I do feel you are being overly harsh and unfair to the majority of others on this forum. The very first post I made on your original spider monkey thread was this:
> 
> ...


I already have a 10 ft enclosure at the side of my cottage which is connected mn the side via a cat flat so should they wish to come in when i am in the room they can.i am not buying any unless the breeder Visits my farm to see my enclosure etc first as then it can be put on here how big it is with the nesting box,branches with holes drilled which i will fill with gum to mimic their natural life style,uv bulb and a heat lamp etc etc plus tuns of branches.the cat flap is attached to the side with a ramp so when i am in they can come in for an hr or so in the evening. I know their dietry needs and how important the vits etc are along with NATURAL sunlight,not that the uk gets any lmao


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

I totaly agree! 

This is one of the reasons I rarely post on the forum and prefer others. It seems every post is an opportunity to flame other people. 

Whilst I agree the post did come across as "I want pet monkey" it doesn't mean we should throw as many insults as possible. 

Fight ignorance with education



bothrops said:


> And yet again, Peter shows us all how it should be done!
> 
> Can we all take a leaf out of his book?
> 
> ...


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

Im closing this account down and joining another forum,never in my 35 yrs have i met so many negative awful,rude,abrupt,self opinionating people Ever,its actally worrying.thank u peter,will take ur advice.i have saved ur number peter.maybe see u on the other site.remember KARMA,what u do and say to others comes bk around,i just hope people are not as nasty to u for simply asking questions about ur animals,oh no of course not cos u all have to post and bitch together,rather sad!.infact i go as far as to say alot of u are nothing more than bullys.i wont be recomending newbies to this site anymore,its awful.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Gods, is this person *still* banging on?
> 
> @Iloveetc: You clearly couldn't be trusted with a hamster, let alone a monkey; give it up!


If u dont like it jog on,why read it and waste ur time typing that one liner?pmsl.like u even know me u idiot!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

see, this is what i dont get?
you gave as good as you got and yet you still blame all of us.
I clearly tried to clear the air a bit earlier and said it was good you had changed your mind etc.
yet you focus on the one negative post.
and then start being aggro again.
just get on with it.
close this thread and start again.
as far as i can see it was a classic case off 3+3 and 6!


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> I totaly agree!
> 
> This is one of the reasons I rarely post on the forum and prefer others. It seems every post is an opportunity to flame other people.
> 
> ...


I would never say pet as monkeys are not pets,they are wild animals.i didnt realise a wanted ad would cause so much drama,wow!x.im off lol


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> Im closing this account down and joining another forum,never in my 35 yrs have i met so many negative awful,rude,abrupt,self opinionating people Ever,its actally worrying.thank u peter,will take ur advice.i have saved ur number peter.maybe see u on the other site.remember KARMA,what u do and say to others comes bk around,i just hope people are not as nasty to u for simply asking questions about ur animals,oh no of course not cos u all have to post and bitch together,rather sad!.infact i go as far as to say alot of u are nothing more than bullys.i wont be recomending newbies to this site anymore,its awful.



Did you read any of the posts in this thread at all?

It seems you are taking the minority of posts that are a little rude and tarring all members with a whopping great tar brush.

It's outbursts like this that apparently ignore all the people in the thread actually giving you sound advice that has made more members be a little less than patient with you.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

bothrops said:


> And yet again, Peter shows us all how it should be done!
> 
> Can we all take a leaf out of his book?
> 
> ...


could you kindly delete this post please and remove my username details from your group please.many thanks.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

you're nuts!
me thinketh you like the attention, at least thats the impression your giving.
this could be easliy solved by you closing the thread, posting some sensible and non abusive posts and biding your time.
you have tarred us all with the same brush and only seem interested in argy bargy with the negative posts whilst overlooking those of us who have tried to help/sugest ideas etc.
i dont get it?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

:gasp: calm down!

Where stubeanz said it seemed, that way he was actually saying, people should have given you a chance without assuming and throwing insults, yet you made it out like_ he_ was just insulting you.

You got some valuable information here that you may not have got anywhere else. This forum can be a bit immature at times, but I think that's the price you pay for reaching such a wide audience, you get some bad posts but you generally get good advice from a couple of really well-informed members.


So, you getting Cotton Tops and squirrel monkeys now or have you changed your mind from Squirrels to Cotton Tops? 
Would love to see pics of the enclosure.


----------



## ilovewhitebeardeddragons (Aug 8, 2008)

bothrops said:


> did you read any of the posts in this thread at all?
> 
> It seems you are taking the minority of posts that are a little rude and tarring all members with a whopping great tar brush.
> 
> It's outbursts like this that apparently ignore all the people in the thread actually giving you sound advice that has made more members be a little less than patient with you.


are u all a bunch of :censor:,i have a 10ft by 6 ft enclosure.i am buying 2 and they are living outside,how have i not taken advice along with the abuse.plz ban me ffs.i dont even want my name on this site,its awful.read what they rote then read mine.infact just delete me plz!.its a joke,my sister is a reg on here,even she rang to say she would no longer advise her rep shop customers to join here for advice,thats how awful these people jump down ur throat,its a disgrace epecially when i have taken advice on board,just delete me!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> are u all a bunch of [awful term removed] ,i have a 10ft by 6 ft enclosure.i am buying 2 and they are living outside,how have i not taken advice along with the abuse.plz ban me ffs.i dont even want my name on this site,its awful.read what they rote then read mine.infact just delete me plz!.its a joke,my sister is a reg on here,even she rang to say she would no longer advise her rep shop customers to join here for advice,thats how awful these people jump down ur throat,its a disgrace epecially when i have taken advice on board,just delete me!


You have a pm.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

What exactly is going on here?
Are you having some sort or break down? am i am serious, really i am.

Bothrops, em and i have left you helpful posts and yet you pick up on the negatives.

also, calling people nasty stuff isnt a great idea.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

why are you asking to be banned? you have free will as to wether you come on the forum no?


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

:yeahright:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ilovewhitebeardeddragons said:


> Im closing this account down and joining another forum,never in my 35 yrs have i met so many negative awful,rude,abrupt,self opinionating people Ever,its actally worrying.thank u peter,will take ur advice.i have saved ur number peter.maybe see u on the other site.remember KARMA,what u do and say to others comes bk around,i just hope people are not as nasty to u for simply asking questions about ur animals,oh no of course not cos u all have to post and bitch together,rather sad!.infact i go as far as to say alot of u are nothing more than bullys.i wont be recomending newbies to this site anymore,its awful.


Yeah yeah, we're all big nasty bullies, blah blah blah, 

35 years? Maybe try acting it then huh, instead of spitting your dummy out when your not told what you want to hear.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I have read the OPs other threads and all posts. I think this has got terribly out of hand! A mixture of people trying to give well meaning advice seems to have been tarred by the op's defensiveness and some forum members' frustration. I am trying very hard to be impartial here, it is extremely hard to tell 'who is wrong' (as regards etiquette on here not primate keeping!) as I think some 'blurting' has been done on both sides. I am fairly new here myself but am just as passionate as you 'oldies' when it comes to proper husbandry so please dont attack me!!!
I'm with peter- you may not 'like' the OP for whatever reason but let's keep in mind that knowledge is a very special gift and should be shared, whether adhered to or not.
Others in future may search and find this thread and be put right off this forum- that would be a terrible shame as there are so many dedicated and lovely people here!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't see anything useful coming from leaving this open.


----------

